# German towns of today untouched or less desroyed



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello,

within this thread i just wanted to post links of towns of today which were untouched or less destroyed during WWII, for visiting and making pics on your next trio or just to see less known (mostly smaler) towns.

2 Links where are many many many oldtowns are listed.

Includes rebuilded oldtowns which got destroyed, but also the smaler untouched ones
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Städte_mit_historischem_Stadtkern


German Framework Road Offical Site in English language
http://www.deutsche-fachwerkstrasse.de/uk/cont.php3

german wikipedia site of the framework road
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsche_Fachwerkstraße

Alright and now random examples! :banana: cross-country 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Camberg

















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idstein

















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limburg_an_der_Lahn









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runkel









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wetzlar









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marburg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monschau









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celle









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eschwege









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelnhausen









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seligenstadt









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quedlinburg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goslar









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernkastel-Kues









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heppenheim









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gengenbach









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coburg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Tölz









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Staffelstein









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Kissingen









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wittenberg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speyer









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erfurt

















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiesbaden

































Aaaaand last but not least the french city Straßbourg :lol:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strasbourg


----------



## pro77 (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow!

Lovely!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Stunning!!


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Beautiful towns. Very interesting thread. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

It's always nice to see pics of small german cities... They're so cute (most of them, at least, heheh)... Monschau looks a fairy-tale town...

Anyways, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

You first think "olttowns look all the same" but if you look closer the difference are in the details, which makes every building unique 










1321









1289



























1899


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really stunning, amazing photos :cheers:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I just discovered this thread. Fantastic work :applause:


Please continue it!


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks, nice photos and nice towns.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wowow....these are beautiful German towns and cities and I'm loving them.
______________________________________________________________


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Schwäbisch Hall








http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...aebisch_hall.JPG&filetimestamp=20081029210526

Rathaus Lindau(Bodensee)
















http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ARathausLindau2.JPG/800px-ARathausLindau2.JPG

Fulda








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Paulustor_Fulda.JPG/800px-Paulustor_Fulda.JPG

Fulda Cathedral








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5a/Catedral_de_Fulda.jpg

Duderstadt








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...rm_09-08-02.jpg/800px-Westerturm_09-08-02.jpg

Rinteln








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ln.jpg/416px-Universitätskommisse_Rinteln.jpg

Werne








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...0px-Werne-Fachwerk-20070522_7062-DSC_7062.jpg

Rebuilded Prinzipalmarkt Münster night








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...cht.JPG/800px-PrinzipalmarktMuensterNacht.JPG

Anweiler








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Annweiler_051-1.jpg/800px-Annweiler_051-1.jpg

Citiymuseum Speyer








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f2/Speyer_BW_2.JPG/800px-Speyer_BW_2.JPG


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3576576.jpg

Where is that from? Somewhere in Prussia, I assume.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

Excellent...this is the kind of towns I really love to see/visit.....wish we have more towns of the likes in my country, Malaysia.....thanks for this creative thread...


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Gzdvtz said:


> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3576576.jpg
> 
> Where is that from? Somewhere in Prussia, I assume.


No, that is from Wiesbaden. The capital of the german federal state of hesse.
In front of the Citycastle, today the place of the Landtag of Hesse.

In 1905 there was a traffíc refuge. The shape of the refuge was reconstructed with this mosaik in 2004. It shows the eagle of prussia. nassau became of kingdom of prussia in 1866. Besides the eagle, the whole mossaik shows the lion of hesse, the lion of nassau and the white eagle of frankfurt.
















http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...hlossplatzWI.jpg&filetimestamp=20060325194330

Thats also somewhere in Wiesbaden








http://www.kinkaa.de/imgd/Wiesbaden--3884.jpg


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks, Mabuse. And what's a 'traffic refuge'?


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Gzdvtz said:


> Thanks, Mabuse. And what's a 'traffic refuge'?


such a thing









or such a thing


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Ah, I see, danke!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing!


----------

